# Not sure where to start- giving up to the rescue



## Juliejewels (Dec 11, 2010)

I am new to the forum and looking for advice/answers. Pardon me if this it too long/off topic...

I am faced with having to perhaps find a home for our 7 year old red glden female. She is a sweet dog and very well behaved. Husband got her as a pup for his daughter and the daughter never paid the dog any attention. Pup lived in a kitchen borded with baby gates until I came along when she was 3. She has never had much attention paid to her , so I am surprised that she is so well behaved and assimilated. She has never been walked or gotten real exercise, but is a lovey-dovey girl. Husband had to take a job across the country and I am home alone now and working all kinds of odd hours that stretch 12+ hours sometimes a day. It is not fair to our girl dog to be alone so much.I feel we are terrible dog-parents. Our situation will not change either. We have always been busy and are not home to properly interact with a dog. I feel she is being cheated of a proper home.

I recently contacted the Golden rescue in my area. They are willing to accept her to a foster home.
I could use some input on this.The decision to do this is heart wrenching.
Thanks,
Julie


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If the rescue can take her, let her go. They will find her a wonderful home where she will have daily exercise and be oh so loved and cherished.
Goldens have such a loving and lovey personality. She is getting her basic needs met, but not her true need for a loving interactive relationship.
There are many people on here who are involved directly with rescues and can give you more guidance.
I wanted to add - Thank you for contacting a rescue instead of posting on Craigslist or somewhere where they don't check and make sure the pet is going to a wonderful home that will provide for all of their needs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Julie*

Julie

I know it is hard for you to give her up, but you know your situation won't change and she deserves to have love, attention and exercise, so if the rescue has a foster for her, please let her go-they will find a wonderful home for her.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with Coppers Mom above. Fosters are very careful about screening applicants and will find you dog the home she deserves. I'm very sorry you have come to this point but golden's require lots of time with their humans to live a happy life.


----------



## Juliejewels (Dec 11, 2010)

I already feel better reading these few replies. I know Pup deserves a loving home with parents who can really care for her beyond food and shelter.
I would never post on Craigslist or just give her away to anyone. The rescue seemed like the safest and most responsible place.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Julie,

So many of the dogs on this forum found wonderful homes where they can be bonded for life because their owners were smart enough to send them to rescues. People who work with rescue organizations know what they are doing and have hearts the size of the moon. You are so smart to have contacted them. You are doing the very best thing you can for your girl! If you have time to really dig around the forum you will find tons of stories that make your heart sing about rescues. It is not something to every feel bad about, although I'm sure it will be sad to see her go. 

We have many people here that participate in rescues. One is especially active in Florida. I hope she sees these and can offer some advice.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, give her to rescue, that is best for her, how sad that she has spent 7 yrs., not being walked, and being part of a valued member of a family.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Absolutely give her to a rescue. They will find a wonderful home for her, and you will be doing the best thing for your dog.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Juliejewels said:


> I already feel better reading these few replies. I know Pup deserves a loving home with parents who can really care for her beyond food and shelter.
> I would never post on Craigslist or just give her away to anyone. The rescue seemed like the safest and most responsible place.


The rescue is the safest and most responsible place. You can read stories about rescues and about individual rescues on here too.

You would not believe how loved and spoiled the dogs on here are.
My four goldens have all been rescued as seniors and they bonded with me very quickly and were treated like the treasure they are. Your girl will have no problem adjusting to her new life and loving it.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

i agree w/ the others here, the best place for your pup is with a family that can dedicate the proper amount of time to her. the rescues in florida are very good, we got our hanna from the Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida and they are wonderful to deal with. They are thorough in terms of screening potential homes and make quite an effort to match goldens with families of similar activity levels.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

i agree with the others....let her go to a rescue. you can rest assure that she will go to an excellent home that can give her the time that you guys arent able to.

glad you were able to realize you needed to let her go while she still has more years to give to her new family. 

it shows you have real character for coming to this forum and asking for advice also for contacting a rescue vs just getting rid of her to someone. 

so dont beat your self up too much. your doing the right thing if you give her to a rescue.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Make sure the rescue that takes her has very strict rules about who they will allow to adopt your girl. Some are better than others but rescue is the best way to go. Thank you for doing what is best for your golden.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Juliejewels said:


> I am new to the forum and looking for advice/answers. Pardon me if this it too long/off topic...
> 
> I am faced with having to perhaps find a home for our 7 year old red glden female. She is a sweet dog and very well behaved. Husband got her as a pup for his daughter and the daughter never paid the dog any attention. Pup lived in a kitchen borded with baby gates until I came along when she was 3. She has never had much attention paid to her , so I am surprised that she is so well behaved and assimilated. She has never been walked or gotten real exercise, but is a lovey-dovey girl. Husband had to take a job across the country and I am home alone now and working all kinds of odd hours that stretch 12+ hours sometimes a day. It is not fair to our girl dog to be alone so much.I feel we are terrible dog-parents. Our situation will not change either. We have always been busy and are not home to properly interact with a dog. I feel she is being cheated of a proper home.
> 
> ...


Julie I want to applaud you for realizing your girl deserves more than you can give her. That is a very compassionate, caring conclusion to come to, and proves how much you really care about her well being.

Rescue groups are the best route for finding a new home for your dog. They do a very good job of screening adopters to make sure the dogs go to loving homes that will provide all the attention and care the dogs need.

I know it is a hard, emotional, decision, but there is nothing more selfless than letting her go to a better home. You can be comforted knowing you did the right thing for her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Depending on where you are in Florida there are several rescues that can probably take her. In fact I am with a golden rescue here in NE Florida. You can contact us by clicking on our link in my signature. I am involved in the fostering side of it so I dont know what foster homes are available but if we have one available she will be treated like a queen. 
Here are some other rescues for Florida that might be able to help you.
Coastal Golden Retriever Rescue of Fla
Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida, Jacksonville, Orlando, Tampa, St Petersburg, Clearwater, Ocala, Venice, Sarasota
Golden Rescue In Naples, Inc.

I can tell you with our rescue we are picky with the people that adopt our dogs. We do checks with the vets, references, home visits, make sure the dog bonds with the family. And if the foster parent feels for any reason it doesnt feel right the dog does not go with them. The foster homes are usually ones with pools, other dogs or pets, and the dogs are spoiled. You can rest easy knowing that your dog is with a rescue. I have two failed fosters, they came and never left. And one foster that has been with me for 5 months because of health issues. He will stay until he finds a furever home. 
You are a great person for thinking of your girl and letting her go to a new home. It is an unselfish person that can do this. Bless you.


----------



## Juliejewels (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you again as I continue to read the posts from you I cannot help but cry. 

I love animals so much and grew up as a child with a house bustling with family members and at the center was Midas our Mighty (white)Golden. He was a part of the family and very loved. When he went to the Bridge, I missed a week of school- the family was devastated. As an adult, I never got a dog because I was so busy and never home. However, I got a few kitties (older ones- no kittens for me) from the shelter who stole my heart- one of whom is a one-eyed, seven toed imp who I love so much. I wonder how he will feel about his dog-buddy moving? They are close. 

When I married and my new husband had the dog, I felt bad because we are busy people. She has a safe home and food and such, but always looks sad. I am excited to hear how much she will be cared for and loved and that she will be given a chance to live out her life with someone who really WANTS and can LOVE a dog. My husband is struggling , feeling like he has failed. I know he has to come to terms with this just as I am having to do. I have peace though hearing about her wonderful new opportunity for our dog. I will have to share this post with him. 

@Beaushel- I am in Orlando area, so I contacted the Mid-Florida rescue. They seem very nice. I hope to have a phone chat or meet with the director in the next week . I cannot let Pup go until I have had some direct contact beyond emails. I don't care how far I have to drive or whatever.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If Mid Florida is full or the wait is too long, you can contact our rescue. We have driven a distance. In fact if you want I can contact our rescue president to see if we have any foster homes open. I can hear her now asking if I can take her but I have a full house with 5 dogs. LOL And hubby working nights.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I wanted to chime in again and assure you that your pup will bond with a new family.
My first golden was probably 14+, my second one 9, my third one a youngster at 5 and Copper was most likely 7.

They were loved, adored and a huge part of my life. The only one who took a while to bond was the third one and he was scared of women. After 3 months, you couldn't have pried his big butt off my lap if somehting scared him (and many things did).

I remember my FIL being surprised because he "didn't think older dogs would bond like that". Rest assured - they do.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Your girl is lucky that you love her enough to give her up. It must be so very hard for you, especially with your husband having to be so far away. Maybe a dog-walking service could help out while you work things out with a rescue?

Holding you and your Pup in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I wanted to assure you that many of us here have adopted adult Goldens that had to be re-homed for various reasons and we are gaga about them. Best of luck to you all.


----------

